# 2002 Sentra - Gear shifting problem.



## hsentra (Jun 1, 2006)

Hey,

I just bought a manual 2002 Nissan Sentra GXE and noticed that I often have trouble going into reverse gear. Sometimes a little force will do the trick and sometimes times I have to roll the car a bit and yet other times it works perfectly. 

I've tried going into all the other gears first and than go into reverse but that doesn't help much. Also, I'm not sure if this is significant but I've also noticed that sometimes when I go into 1st gear, its not always smooth. Sometimes it'll be a bit rough but not as bad as reverse.

Any help would be appreciated.

Thanks.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

that's fairly normal for b15s. basically the car has to move maybe an inch first.


----------



## hsentra (Jun 1, 2006)

chimmike said:


> that's fairly normal for b15s. basically the car has to move maybe an inch first.


really? that may get annoying lol. Thanks for the info though. 
Oh and just as an update I just noticed that when I have problems going into reverse I can press the clutch a couple of times and than go into 1st gear and than reverse and it seems to be working. Hope thats normal and nothing specific to just my car


----------

